# Stihl hs75 hedge trimmer carb replacement



## Max Gilbert (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello all! Recently my old stihl HS 75 hedge trimmer cannibalized it's carb. As the original was NLA from Stihl I was pretty worried about ever getting it running again. The original carb was a Zama C1Q-S42B and finding a used one was looking pretty slim. Rebuilding the original was looking dim as well because the nozzle check valve leaked gas into the venturi constantly, resulting in a flooded motor. Until I found a listing on eBay for a Zama C1Q-S186A/B a cheap knockoff carb but based on the pictures it had the same priming bulb, mixture screw, and throttle linkage placement as the S42B and for $11 shipped I took the chance. It works on the hedge trimmer but I did have to set the metering lever correctly and tune the mixture screws. This one was Not bolt on and go friendly. But with limited options and carb tuning knowledge it turned out alright. Pics of the original carb below and the eBay link as well. I had to write the carb type number in sharpie because my ultrasonic eats off the Zama ink type numbers.







www.ebay.com/itm/like/291823325296?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmtid%253D1588%2526kwid%253D1%2526crlp%253D164966280387_324272%2526itemid%253D291823325296%2526targetid%253D272013057760%2526rpc%253D0.23%2526rpc_upld_id%253D101965%2526device%253Dm%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fulk%25252Fitm%25252Flike%25252F291823325296%25253Flpid%25253D82%252526chn%25253Dps%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D9010457%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D714348682%2526adgroupid%253D36536579279%2526rlsatarget%253Daud-150920456644%253Apla-272013057760%2526gclid%253DCODN24TE9dECFYGCaQodAaAJaA%2526srcrot%253D711-117182-37290-0%2526rvr_id%253D1163077245314&ul_noapp=true


----------

